# Bowtech 101st Airborne?



## BruceM (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone on here written or have a link to an evaluation of items like drop away rests, stabilizers, sights ect. tested on the 101st airborne?
Thanks for help.
BruceM


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Not shot the 101 but did have an 82nd. Brother has an 82nd as well and had some tuning issues and the Limb Driver fixed it. Bowtech recommended the rest for the bow. I like the Octane stabilizers and Spot Hogg for a sight. That combination worked well on my 82nd.


----------



## BruceM (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thank You*



mez said:


> Not shot the 101 but did have an 82nd. Brother has an 82nd as well and had some tuning issues and the Limb Driver fixed it. Bowtech recommended the rest for the bow. I like the Octane stabilizers and Spot Hogg for a sight. That combination worked well on my 82nd.


Thanks a bunch
BruceM


----------



## RifeVI (Feb 19, 2010)

*101st*

i love my 101st i shoot a trophytaker drop away and have no problems the only time i had any problems was then i was shooting a ripcord


----------



## RifeVI (Feb 19, 2010)

ive found that a longer stab helps i shoot a 12 inch fuse and i have a five pin fuse sight get a flat sting stopper replacement (just my oppinion)


----------

